# Home Made Shrimp Feed



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I feed my shrimps always on rabbit pellets.

Composition: 1/3 rabbits and 2/3 chinchillas Pellets

Rabbits pellets own a high straw portion by which shrimps from cellulose, Chitin can make for her tank. Chitin is also produced by foliage and moor resinous wood roots by which the tank of the shrimps becomes stable and pliable.
Without these materials can appear under circumstances Häutungsprobleme. Hence, one should always provide for enough Huminsäuren in the aquarium, e.g., by oaken foliage or beech foliage, sea almond tree sheets, moor resinous wood roots or also by peat. Nevertheless, by the regular feeding with rabbit pellets one can renounce the above mentioned methods completely, because shrimps can produce enough Chitin by rabbit pellets from cellulose.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

?! Did you take that excerpt from a foreign language webpage and run it through a web translator?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey CMS it's a good idea to post the source or link if you're going to copy and paste from the web.

Greg


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Composition: 1/3 rabbits and 2/3 chinchillas Pellets


How do you prepare the rabbits and the chinchillas?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

solarz said:


> How do you prepare the rabbits and the chinchillas?


I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

solarz said:


> How do you prepare the rabbits and the chinchillas?


I'm taking a guess here that it's like preparing puppy food for the new puppy you soak the food a little to make it softer for the pups to eat it.

So my thinking is you soak the food to soften it then blend/mash it up and add in some gelitin to bind it all up then cut your own sized portions to fridge/freeze?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I'm taking a guess here that it's like preparing puppy food for the new puppy you soak the food a little to make it softer for the pups to eat it.
> 
> So my thinking is you soak the food to soften it then blend/mash it up and add in some gelitin to bind it all up then cut your own sized portions to fridge/freeze?


LOL, I guess you didn't get it...


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

solarz said:


> LOL, I guess you didn't get it...


LOL. If you own a rabbit's foot I'm guessing that rabbit wasn't too lucky. 
Turns out chitin is a key ingredient in the exoskeleton of insects and crustaceans. He also claims the shrimps can gather this from consuming foliage, which includes Indian Almond Leaves, which I believe most of us already have. All that work to prep the pellets doesn't seem necessary or very efficient.

Yeah it was from a foreign source.
http://www.garnelen-hl.de/en/infos.php#ernaerung


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't see how foliage (such as Indian Almond leaves) or foliage from any other plant, for that matter, is a source of GlcNAc for shrimp.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

It grows on foliage in the form of fungi.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> It grows on foliage in the form of fungi.


So you put dried Indian Almond leaves into the aquarium, to have them grow fungus (rot), so that the shrimp can then feast on it? 

Sounds suspicious to me. Why Indian Almond Leaves? Why not any other leaf? Is this type of leaf more conducive to fungal growth? What kind of fungus is it?


----------

